# Upcoming opens!



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here's a couple flyers for some opens.


----------



## Ben Denlinger (May 19, 2017)

*The 2021 WESTERN OHIO HBA OPEN Bass Fishing Tournament will be held on Sunday, June 13th at Indian Lake Moundwood Ramp.*

Registration is $150 per boat (includes big bass), $2000 guaranteed payout for first place.
Registration deadline is required by May 28 to receive your official tournament t-shirt. Walk-up registrations will be accepted at the ramp on the day of the event, but t-shirts for walk-up participants are not guaranteed.
A portion of the proceeds will once again support the “Construction Trades Program” at the Upper Valley Career Center in Piqua Ohio!

DOWNLOAD FLYER HERE: 



https://westernohiohba.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/2021-Bass-Tournament-Flyer.pdf


----------

